# Leather wrist brace



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

just wondering if anyone has tried using a leather bracelet for a bit of support?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

after the "man purse" thread id prefer to call it a leather "wristband"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Do you mean like a lanyard? I personally don't like them ... but a wrist braced ss are prohibited in Australia....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tex makes some of his starships with leather wrist braces. To be honest if I made a starship it would have a leather brace ... but I am not sure you are talking about starships.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't mean a proper wrist braced sling. I'm talking about those trendy wristbands.

see the above pic of dexter!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

if dexter uses a slingshot, im gunna lose it lol.


----------

